
Ask HN: Failed YC Startups - Obennett
Applying to YC and want to hear about a failed startup founder&#x27;s experience hopefully before we submit. Contact: Oren@DailyEsportz.com
======
mtmail
In the past there've been a couple of threads about being rejected from YC

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rejected%20yc&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rejected%20yc&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

